# pugalier behaviour problems



## bezza69 (Aug 16, 2012)

Apologies if this is a repeat. Hi everyone, my 20
mth od my pugalier will not go into the garden without me accompanying him. If I do not stay with him he comes straight back into the house without doing his business. Even if I do stand with him he takes forever before he decides to so.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers Beryl


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Hi, does he suffer any form of separation anxiety? Is he OK with being in other places/rooms without you?

Have you tried throwing some treats into the garden for him to follow/find? Then gradually move away? Just a thought.

Also just to clarify for anyone reading who may not be aware, there is no such breed as a _'pugalier_'. I am guessing the original poster has a Pug X Cavalier Spaniel


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought it was obvious what a Pugalier was, isnt everything a type of breed??


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you tried teaching him the "Go Pee" command? 

I use this with my dog and find it very helpful,although you will need to stand out in the garden with him for a while. 

Wait for him to go and while hes doing it act very excited and say "Go Pee!" or something similar then give him a treat. If you do his enough times your dog will eventually go on cue. 

I usually go to the door with my dog anyway but it saves me a lot of time waiting on her to pick the best spot.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

button50 said:


> I thought it was obvious what a Pugalier was, isnt everything a type of breed??


A Pug is a breed.

A Labrador is a breed.

A 'pugalier' is not a 'type of breed' at all, it is a cross breed 

And alas, many of the people who mate two different breeds and produce these crosses, do not do the vital health tests on the dam and sire, thus pups can have serious health problems.

I'm not saying that the OP's pup is from such a mating, just that it often happens. Hence my eagerness to remind anyone lurking in the forum that no, the 'pugalier' is NOT a breed.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Same old ramblings about cross breeds! :Yawn:
What the op wants to hear is what to do about her dogs fear of the garden not a lecture about the pro's and con's of it's parentage!

Have you tried a Thundershirt? I have one for Flynn and Marty as they can get scared of silly things including going in the garden in winter, a fear I believe comes with the firework season and even the smell of a bonfire can make them not want to go out. I use the Thundershirts when they get restless and in no time they are sleeping. I can also take them out after dark if they have heard fireworks when they have their Thundershirts on.
This is Flynn while fireworks are going off, lying by the patio door where as without his shirt he'd be behind the sofa.









They may not work for everyone but they have been brilliant for my boys. 
Thundershirt


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What does your pugalier look like? He is a pic of my daughters Toby!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

> A 'pugalier' is not a 'type of breed' at all, it is a cross breed


Still a breed though! lol

With my cross breed pug i use "wee wee quick quick" evertime he goes in the garden i always go out with him just makes it much quicker now hes learnt this.
Also if he is a boy i leave 2 small areas of long grass he can wee up seems to do the job for me.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

button50 said:


> *Still a breed though! lol*
> 
> With my cross breed pug i use "wee wee quick quick" evertime he goes in the garden i always go out with him just makes it much quicker now hes learnt this.
> Also if he is a boy i leave 2 small areas of long grass he can wee up seems to do the job for me.


No a 'pugalier' is not a 'breed' 

I realise it seems that I am being pedantic and please be assured I am NOT in any way saying that a 'pure' breed is better than a cross - am not suggesting this at all.

It's just that I meet many people who have paid big sums for various crosses in the mistaken opinion that they will be 'easier' or 'healthier' or 'non shedding' - and it rarely if ever turns out to be the case. Many of these dogs then end up in rescue.

*MALMUM -* I am not 'rambling', just trying to prevent anyone who may not have a dog and is 'lurking' from thinking that 'pugalier' is an actual breed or 'easier' dog.


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Why all the sniping about ''breeds'' ffs....? Yes it is a cross breed, she didn't call it a ''breed'' and why the need to clarify this for others?? So yes, very pedantic I am sure this was gone over in much detail some time ago...

Avante


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Frankthewonderhound said:


> Why all the sniping about ''breeds'' ffs....? Yes it is a cross breed, she didn't call it a ''breed'' and why the need to clarify this for others?? So yes, very pedantic I am sure this was gone over in much detail some time ago...
> 
> Avante


I believe I made it very clear in my posts why I was clarifying and actually yes, the 'pugalier' was described as a 'type of breed' which it is not.


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I believe I made it very clear in my posts why I was clarifying and actually yes, the 'pugalier' was described as a 'type of breed' which it is not.


really?



bezza69 said:


> Apologies if this is a repeat. Hi everyone, my 20
> mth od my pugalier will not go into the garden without me accompanying him. If I do not stay with him he comes straight back into the house without doing his business. Even if I do stand with him he takes forever before he decides to so.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers Beryl


where....?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Exactly, making pointless comments when there was no need at all!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

button50 said:


> Exactly, making pointless comments when there was no need at all!


Hardly a 'pointless comment' to warn potential dog owners against paying large sums for cross breeds that can end up with serious health issues.

I meet people every single day who have done just that. And as I know people do 'lurk' on this site, some of them potential dog owners, I am making the points for their benefit.

The whole point of forums such as this is that we are all free to express our views. You may not like what I say - but that doesn't negate my right TO say it.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

You didnt warn anyone about anything! You just felt the need to point out it was a cross BREED which really was pointless!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well I have learned something....i had no idea what a pugalier was :lol:

learn something new every day


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Hardly a 'pointless comment' to warn potential dog owners against paying large sums for cross breeds that can end up with serious health issues.
> 
> I meet people every single day who have done just that. And as I know people do 'lurk' on this site, some of them potential dog owners, I am making the points for their benefit.
> 
> The whole point of forums such as this is that we are all free to express our views. You may not like what I say - but that doesn't negate my right TO say it.


Fair enough you want to inform "lurkers that are potential crossbreed over-payers" against pugaliers but can I ask this? : I love beagles, I love pugs, I goy a puggle after 3 months of research and I couldn't imagine having a better dog who is a cross breed.

I did not pay the standard amount that foxisle and other sites charge for them, even so if he was £1500+ I probably would've paid it, and still thought the same about him as I do now...someone said "it's cruel to cross a dog with breathing problems with one who loves to run and run..." excuse me but the whole point of the cross was to elongate the muzzle/snout to ERADICATE the respiratory issues (which it has done) and to shorten the back which can cause problems in the beagle so I've read, where are the health issues there ? Please point them out and any other cross breed issues you are aware of that don't make them "safe"?! I'm not saying they're guaranteed healthy dogs as thats Not a given but many many pedigrees are hampered with ailments that the reasons the cross I own came about to eradicate them was one of the sole reasons I got him, not having a go in any way just a lot of kc people if you like have rather narrow minded views on crosses.


----------



## Frankthewonderhound (Aug 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Hardly a 'pointless comment' to warn potential dog owners against paying large sums for cross breeds that can end up with serious health issues.
> 
> I meet people every single day who have done just that. And as I know people do 'lurk' on this site, some of them potential dog owners, I am making the points for their benefit.
> 
> The whole point of forums such as this is that we are all free to express our views. You may not like what I say - but that doesn't negate my right TO say it.


Freedom of speech for everyone


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I believe it is against forum rules and they only asked for support with their dog, not a debate on crossbreeds.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pug crossbreeds RULE!! :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> I believe it is against forum rules and they only asked for support with their dog, not a debate on crossbreeds.


it is against forum rules to discuss cross breeds .....

but. hey pedigrees can be  call them whatever..snobdogs is one this last few days :mad2:


----------



## lcs (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Pugalier and my vet knows it is a cross breed. At the end of the day who cares......we all love our dogs that is all that matters. Also having a cross breed minimises a lot of health risks. Owners choice at the end of the day! Breed or cross breed its still a type of dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lcs said:


> I have a Pugalier and my vet knows it is a cross breed. At the end of the day who cares......we all love our dogs that is all that matters. Also *having a cross breed minimises a lot of health risks*. Owners choice at the end of the day! Breed or cross breed its still a type of dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This I have to take issue with. How?

Are they really minimised? Or is the pup not from health tested parents so any health issue from either breed could be inherited; you just don't know the health status of the parents to begin with?

If yours is from health tested parents then I applaud the breeder.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I really cant understand why someone needs to go on and on about a first cross like this. Also ill informed my Morkie was bred by a breeder who did ALL the checks on both health and personality traits before she bred them. I have had pedigree yorkies before and he is loved just as much and is very clever. By the way I thought such views were banned from this forum?
I have trained both my boys to 'hurry' to do their business and they get a treat for doing their business quickly.
I bet you dog is beautiful!! All the best and luckily the majority of people on here help not hinder!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogless said:


> This I have to take issue with. How?
> 
> Are they really minimised? Or is the pup not from health tested parents so any health issue from either breed could be inherited; you just don't know the health status of the parents to begin with?
> 
> If yours is from health tested parents then I applaud the breeder.


It can easily minimise health risks if those risks are brought about by the general conformation of the breed in question. A longer nosed Pug can only be a good thing surely??
Im really happy with the way Hannah is also...Daschshunds are lovely dogs but suffer alot of health problems just from having such a long spine. Crossing them creates a shorter spine which is healthy for the dog, esp as alot of the back issues with Daxies arent genetic or hereditary just wear and tear due to the shape of the dog.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> It can easily minimise health risks if those risks are brought about by the general conformation of the breed in question. *A longer nosed Pug can only be a good thing surely?*?
> Im really happy with the way Hannah is also...Daschshunds are lovely dogs but suffer alot of health problems just from having such a long spine. Crossing them creates a shorter spine which is healthy for the dog, esp as alot of the back issues with Daxies arent genetic or hereditary just wear and tear due to the shape of the dog.


That's not guaranteed though is it? I've heard of pugs crossed with jack russells...they inherited all the bad pug breathing problems and lack of being able to exercise...and then also the jack russell energy to be exercised. Sound like a good idea?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> It can easily minimise health risks if those risks are brought about by the general conformation of the breed in question. A longer nosed Pug can only be a good thing surely??
> Im really happy with the way Hannah is also...Daschshunds are lovely dogs but suffer alot of health problems just from having such a long spine. Crossing them creates a shorter spine which is healthy for the dog, esp as alot of the back issues with Daxies arent genetic or hereditary just wear and tear due to the shape of the dog.


I'm not knocking crosses at all; just do take issue with blanket statements like the minimising health problems one. There is no guarantee that the pug would have the longer muzzle - just like no guarantee a daxie cross would have a shorter spine. There is a daxie x FCR here - long spine and short legs but heavy body and big FCR head; probably the worse thing that could have happened; he is adorable though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I really cant understand why someone needs to go on and on about a first cross like this. Also ill informed my Morkie was bred by a breeder who did ALL the checks on both health and personality traits before she bred them. I have had pedigree yorkies before and he is loved just as much and is very clever. By the way I thought such views were banned from this forum?
> I have trained both my boys to 'hurry' to do their business and they get a treat for doing their business quickly.
> I bet you dog is beautiful!! All the best and luckily the majority of people on here help not hinder!


I didn't post about the health statement to hinder; but also feel like I can't leave statements like that hanging in case others read it and think it's true. If your breeder did all relevant health testing then hats off to her.

Cross breed bashing is banned - I wasn't bashing; simply talking about a common misconception.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Just to clarify, I was not bashing cross breeds. I am simply against any crosses being presented as breeds, something I see a lot of in the 'real' world. I did not say anything negative about anyone owning a cross breed. As long as the relevant health tests are done on the parents, I couldn't care less if someone has a cross breed, pure breed, whatever.

My posts have all been polite, so not sure why a few folk felt the need to be rather insulting in response.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Frey has been taught 'wees wees, quick' which helps in the rain


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I'm not knocking crosses at all; just do take issue with blanket statements like the minimising health problems one. There is no guarantee that the pug would have the longer muzzle - just like no guarantee a daxie cross would have a shorter spine. There is a daxie x FCR here - long spine and short legs but heavy body and big FCR head; probably the worse thing that could have happened; he is adorable though.


I agree that a badly bred dog can have alot of genetic health problems but if you are going for a cross breed then you should pick the healthiest looking pup! I had a choice of 3 types in Hannahs litter, 2 chihuahua lookey likeys, 2 daxie lookey likeys and a weird ginger thing with giant ears but a shorter back and slightly longer legs! Thankfully she was also the nicest temperment and came home with me!!LOL:laugh:
Going back to the OPs problem though it just sounds like a regular puppy to me. and crossing 2 velcro dog breeds means that you have a dog who will never want to stay in the garden without you.....or anywhere else for that matter!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I am one of those people though who wont let the dog out in the garden on her own, i like to know what she is doing all the time :lol:


----------

